# No AF after failed IVF cycle



## Deeosull (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi Ladies,

Wondering if anyone can help me.  My last AF began 18th January, I had egg collection (no et) on 29th January after natural cycle on clomid.  It's now day 42 since my last period and still no sign.  Does anyone know if this is normal, I started on dhea, 25 mg about 2 weeks ago and don't know if this may have affected things.  I really wanted to start monitoring ovulation etc and trying naturally before my next appointment in May but feel as if time is passing and I can't do anything until it comes.  

Any answers/advice would be much appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## churchmouse41 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hello. My cycle was weird after both my failed IVFs. The first time a bled through the progesterone before OTD but then didn't ovulate until
day23/24.  The second time AF was really late (I think about day 40) but them I ovulated day 7/8. 

That probably doesn't help apart from to tell you IVF can make things a bit odd. I also had a dreadful headache for the whole first half
of my cycle after both failures. I don't know whether that was stress, hormones or both but it was really horrible.

Good luck. Xx


----------



## churchmouse41 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hello. My cycle was weird after both my failed IVFs. The first time a bled through the progesterone before OTD but then didn't ovulate until
day23/24.  The second time AF was really late (I think about day 40) but them I ovulated day 7/8. 

That probably doesn't help apart from to tell you IVF can make things a bit odd. I also had a dreadful headache for the whole first half
of my cycle after both failures. I don't know whether that was stress, hormones or both but it was really horrible.

Good luck. Xx


----------



## Deeosull (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks Churchmouse, 

I was beginning to think that maybe it was all over for me.


----------



## ladybug8410 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hello! I was worried that it was also just happening to me. Started long protocol on 3rd Jan, failed stimulation so everything got called off by end of Jan, never made it to collection even. Random spotting 2 weeks later but nothing to resemble a period by day 45. Got started on Microgynon and im hoping things regulate itself out in the next 21 days cos hoping to start short protocol when next AF  shows. 
Hope that helps.


----------

